#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη ενεργειακής απόδοσης ΚΕΝΑΚ

## anavatis

Γειά σας.

Υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιος αναλυτικός οδηγός στο εμπόριο για τη μελέτη ενεργειακής απόδοσης κτηρίων? (πέρα από τα όσα υπάρχουν στην ιστοσελίδα τεε). 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

